# Nature Aquarium/Amano eye candy!



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The samples:





































The site:

http://www.adaeuro.com/gallery.asp

Enjoy!

Carlos


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow! I really like these. Especially the first one. Seems less stiff and contrived to me than a lot of the Amano style tanks. Most are just a little too perfect, little too geometric for me. Not meaning to sound harsh but there is always a little something that just doesn't seem quite right to me in most of the tanks. Never anything I could completely put my finger on.

I might even move a few things around in my tank today because of these pics. Think I could come up with a hybrid between the first and last tank posted. Hubby and kid are skiing. I won't get all the weird rolling eyeball looks. What I really need is another bigger tank but it's got to wait.


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

Sue said:


> Think I could come up with a hybrid between the first and last tank posted.


I think it would look nice. The foreground from the last shot is similar to a combination that I have been working with and I think it has great potential. Build a mound in the center with moss bolbitus and a single lilly and you are set with a long term, low maintainance tank. It might be a bit of a task to get that done before the boys come home tho. I keep trying to picture those weird rolling eyeball looks.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I am letting my nymphaea hit the surface now.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Every time I see one of Amano's pics I can't help but imagine an assistant, just out of the shot, craning his arms with a hair dryer aimed at the top of the water. Is that how the effect is created? I have to admit I've never seen more well-lighted photos in my life. With an open surface like that the sense of depth is unreal. I could swear that the tank goes on for several feet behind the plants.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Most of us have the time and/or money to be EITHER a photographer OR a good aquatic gardener. And never the twixt shall meet (unless you're Mr Amano).

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Man I really like that first shot! Makes me want to let my lily grow up up up!


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

What is the name of red plant in the second picture next to the two driftwood-"fingers"?


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

the red plant looks like a Polygonum sp. see http://www.rva.ne.jp/plants/polygonum_sp_saopaulo.htm


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Wowsers. That's a nice odd-looking plant.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That's Polygonum sp. Sao Paulo, one of the most colorful and attractive of the Polygonums currently in the hobby. When the Plant Finder comes back up, we'll try to add that one in there.  

Carlos


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi,

sorry but then does anybody know the name of the reddish crypt that he always uses?


----------

